# 1/25 trucks......



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Have or does anyone build them?
Been looking at those old AMT Peterbilt, Kenworth and Freightliner trucks....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2011)

Always thought you were a bit of an odd trucker .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Aaah.......being politically correct I see, not saying that I'm an odd f.....!


----------

